# Savoy Humidors



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Rotten Apples big time for Savoy. Had no luck with the brand at all. 2 Arrived Damaged and couldn't get a good seal out of the third one,wouldn't get above 59 rh even with boveda. Back to the tupperdores for the time being and looking into a Daniel Marshall in the near future.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Savoy makes several lines of humidors. What were yours?


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Just had the standard 100 ct pearlwood

Savoy Pearwood | Ashton Cigars - Ashton® Official Website


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a large executive and it's awesome.


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Yeah I've heard this was a a pretty good humidor for the mid range price point which is why i'm incredibly disappointed with all the duds I got. Needless to say I won't be trying out another one and if I decide to stay at this price level i'd probably go with a craftmens bench. The Executive's are Savoy's high end models so i'd imagine there constructed a bit better. They cost about the same as some of the Daniel Marshalls I'm looking at actually.


----------



## Kestrel452 (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually just purchased a medium Savoy Mahogany Glass Top humidor to replace my old cheap amazon "capri" glass top. Straight out of the box I could tell it was *much* nicer looking and better built, but it also cost quite a bit more. The pleasant surprise was that it's approximately one inch larger in each dimension than the amazon capri, which states to hold the same amount of cigars as this new Savoy, and I was actually looking for something a hair bigger from the start.

Can't really seem to find any fault with it. I did have to pop out the hydrometer to cut off excess gasket, a tiny sliver was sticking out past the gauge. Very nice looking box though


----------



## Rottingman (May 23, 2015)

Yeah that is indeed a nice looking humidor. I was happy with mine cosmetically as well but if it's not holding humidity then it's just that, a nice looking box. Hopefully you have better luck with yours then I did mine.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your situation. Did you buy glass topped savoys? All glass tops can cause problems. I have posted many times in the past of a positive nature of savoys. All my humidor so are savoys and never a problem . I own eight of them from 50 count to the 150. The pear wood and macassa are my favorites.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Tons of humid out there. some a a great deal, while others cost a great deal. You will be the one to find balance. By bigger than you can imagine My Treasure dome is filling fast and 2 tupperdor are filled, almost. The small humi from eBay/Amazon reshipped for and extra $15, actually is pretty decent, but the $200 Treasure Dome is great for what I received.







,


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

Would you recommend a glass top savoy or a non-glass top? Trying to decide between small glass top, small bubinga, and one of the ones with the built in rack for boveda packets.


----------



## ssr42 (Oct 7, 2016)

veteranvmb said:


> Sorry to hear of your situation. Did you buy glass topped savoys? All glass tops can cause problems. I have posted many times in the past of a positive nature of savoys. All my humidor so are savoys and never a problem . I own eight of them from 50 count to the 150. The pear wood and macassa are my favorites.


Would you recommend a glass top savoy or a non-glass top? Trying to decide between small glass top, small bubinga, and one of the ones with the built in rack for boveda packets.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

No glass top to keep UV Rays out would be the first choice. You might want to look at Craftsmens Bench line by JC Newman because of superior warranty.

Humidors | Craftsmans Bench


----------

